# School management System C++ Source Code



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2013)

Guys I am in a trouble here. I have to submit a project on School management System for my mini project by 13th April 2013 and I am not getting much time for it. So if anyone could please give me the source code for this would be really helpful.

Requirement:

*Should Run on Code::Blocks though if it runs on Dev C++ then also it'll do.
Should not contain any errors whatsoever.
Length should be around 1000 lines though thats not a restriction, if you find something running with more lines then also it would be good.*

I got a nice program from Coding talks site but the problem is that it don't execute in Code::Blocks, if any one of you could rectify the errors of that program then also it would be really great. 
Here is a link to that
School Management System/

Please help guys, now I really need it.


----------



## nightcrawler (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't use code blocks. I use Visual Studio. Will try to fix up any C++ related errors and post it. (Though don't rely on me as I will do it based on the free time at my disposal). Hopefully that should help you in getting it done. You could make it compliant with Code::Blocks later. I will try and keep everything to standard C++ practice

Update: The project that you have posted about, is definitely not a good way to code. (The entire code is within one file, including all classes, structures etc.  Also some of the logic doesn't sound right) Will see what I can do. Will work on this mostly tonight.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I appreciate it.


----------



## nightcrawler (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey sorry, been busy for past couple of days. I have worked on the code. Though I haven't changed the code logic at all (and it is faulty logic anyway). I will post the code tonight mostly. You will have to port it to Code::Blocks though that shouldn't be an issue considering all the calls are the standard C++ calls. And you will have to sort out the logic yourself.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2013)

Sure. Thanks.


----------



## nightcrawler (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey I have pmed the code link to you along with some instructions


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah got it. Thanks a lot.


----------

